# easy to make slingshot



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok this is probably one of the easiest slingshot to build if you look at the photos you will see 3 pair of pliers through different stages so here we go remove the plastic if there are any sharpe edges file them (but most cases you shouldnt have), fix 2 bands to the handles very tight with a small gap between as shown in the photo and not to near the end this will help to stop your bands sliping off do this on both handles(I bent the ends in a vice to form a hook for extra security). wrap some wire round the handles and the jaws to stop any movement then cover this with the tape of your choice fix your bands to what use to be the handles and are now are forks between the bands you put there earlier by the by folding round the forks and fix with bands the same as you would on a pouch wind towards the forks as we whant them very tight and to take up any slack if you need to use more bands do so .

Please make shure you never point the forks towards your self when firing always hold them straight or pointing slightly away with this one, as with any sling shot use extreme caution wear your safety glasses and check your bands before and after each shot.

I was playing with the finished pair most of the weekend there not pretty but there fun you could use round or flat bands


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Still not easier than a stick shot.


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Still not easier than a stick shot.


 slingshots will never get any easier than that one lol


----------



## laji3865689 (Feb 12, 2010)

It seems that we have the same idea. The disadvantage of these slingshots,I think,is the difficultiy to grad it tightly.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have one of this, going to give a try


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> I have one of this, going to give a try


I had one of those exact ones holding a target once until an errant shot took it out. If you get a fork hit it will shatter like glass.


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I have one of this, going to give a try


You scare me lol, they might shatter be carefull


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is my Clamp-Shot, it shoots great with TEX Bands.










PS. I m trying to take pics like John (BaneofSmallGame)


----------

